# Doesn't Play Fetch!



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

My dog Diego is working on heeling right now, so I'm playing fetch to get his energy out since our trainer said not to walk him. I just emailed her asking a few questions about his problem with fetch. It's like when I throw his ball, he doesn't come back, he runs somewhere else and lies down with it. Once I walk up to him to grab it he snatches it really quick, like he's trying to play a game. He wags his tail, so it's obviously fun to him. Any ideas on how I can teach him to come to me and drop his ball for me? Should I teach him the drop command? Or will that overwhelm him since I'm already working on heeling? Help!

Here's a picture... lol, it looks like he's just waiting for my hand to reach down so he can snatch it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ignore him. 

He'll learn that if he wants to continue the game he has to bring you the ball back. 

When you chase after him and take the ball, or go pick the ball up and then continue the game he is learning that the ball doesn't matter b/c you'll always go get it.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Use a 50 ft. lead, and reel him back in if he doesn't bring it back, and reward with a treat.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Try using 2 balls. Throw the first one and when he catches it tell him to drop it and throw the other ball.....and repeat.

Unfortunately not all goldens will retrieve. My first golden didn't. Wyatt on the other hand is a natural.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What Wyatt's Mommy said. Use two balls. When he brings one back, have him sit, he'll probably drop the other one in anticipation of your throwing the other. It's also good to have a treat to give him. Tucker was slow in the fetch department as a puppy  but is now a ball hound of the highest order.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Also, give him a treat when he brings anything to you, indoors or out. Pretty soon he'll figure out that bringing you things is a good idea.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you tried other items besides a ball, like a bumper? Also, it might work if you start small, like pick up the ball and hand it to me...treat...repeat, then gradually increase the distance.


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

my golden does the same! i (also) bring two balls and a bag of treats. works like a charm, until he figures out how to hold both balls in his mouth of course


----------



## Georgieboy (Aug 5, 2012)

George doesn't bring back a ball but will bring back a stick. How I got him to do it was when he picked the stick up I shouted the "come" command and then "good boy Georgie good boy" in a high pitched excited voice.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

When we first got Vinnie, my husband told people he was a Golden You Threw it Now Go Get it Yourself. I taught him by sitting on the floor with him and tossing the ball just a few feet. I said bring it here and treated, drop it and treated and gradually increased the distance. He will fetch and retrieve just about anything I throw now. He lets me know when he wants to play. I'll be sitting and he drops a ball in my lap. I won't play until he drops the ball or toy.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Like Nairb said, use a long lead reel him back in once he picks up the item. While you are reeling, keep saying what a good boy he is. Once you reel him back to you, have him sit, let him hold the item while you pet him. Then stand over him, lean his head back, then reach under his jaw, and remove the item. If he clenches his jaw, squeeze his lower jaw and open his month and remove the item. NO REWARDS. The reward is getting the play fetch. This is what they were bred for. Always tell him what a good boy he is. And he is, he got that item for you.

You will also need to work on re-call. Make sure to use a long line 20' or 50'. Have someone else hold the dog far away from you and call him. Reel him in to make sure he comes to you. Always tell him what a good boy he is. Don't ever yell or get mad when you are working him. He's a work in progress.

It's good that you have a dog that will retrieve, sometimes goldens never care for it and won't. Your next step could be a JH title!


----------

